# 5th annual gang training conference



## Gil

*ECGIA/ NEW ENGLAND CHAPTER*​
​
*5TH ANNUAL GANG TRAINING CONFERENCE

*​ *11- 14 APRIL 2011*​ *Taunton Inn & Conference Center*​ *700 Myles Standish Blvd*​ *Taunton, MA 02780*​ *508-823-0430*​
The training is being held in a partnership with ECGIA New England Chapter, NESPIN, US Attorney's Office for the State of Maine, Bristol County Sheriff's Office, and Barnstable County Sheriff's Office. Topics will include ICP - Juggalos, Asian Boyz & TRG, Outlaw Motorcycle Gangs, Folk Nation and their sets, Gang Prosecution @ Local Level, Fraud Documents, Operation Community Shield / MS-13, "Hooligans" Prison Gang, La EME and Surenos.

The cost of the conference will be $125.00 per person. Early registration will be held on Sunday, April 10, 2010 from 1700 to 1900 hrs. Official registration will begin at 0800 hrs on Monday April 11th, 2010 until 1300 hrs. Optional classes on "Gangs 101" and "Inmate Behavior", will be held from 0900 to 1100 hrs. A business meeting for the ECGIA New England Chapter will commence at 1700 hrs. The conference will officially start at 1300 hrs and end at 1700 hrs. The second day of the conference, April 12, 2010 will run from 0900 hrs until 1700 hrs, a continental breakfast and lunch will be provided. The third day, April 13, 2010 will begin at 0800 till adjournment at 1700 hrs. This day also includes a continental breakfast and lunch. On the fourth day, April 14, 2010, the conference will begin at 0900 hrs and end at 1300 hrs. A continental breakfast will be provided and certificates will be distributed at the end of the conference.

*Seating will be limited to 300 participants*​ All monies and registrations should be forwarded to the below listed address. Payment may be made by check, money order or voucher. All checks, money orders or vouchers should be made out to ECGIA. Payment by credit card may be made on the initial day of the conference only. Any requests for refunds must be received by _April 1, 2011_.

*NESPIN*​ *124 GROVE ST SUITE 105*​ *FRANKLIN**, MA 02038**-3159*​
A block of rooms have been reserved for conference attendees at a reduced rate of _$105.00 plus 11.7% tax per night_at the host hotel, Taunton Inn & Conference Center. It is the responsibility of the attendee to secure room reservations. Please mention ECGIA when making your reservation. The cutoff date for the reduced rate will be _March 28, 2011_. *Law enforcement ID* will be required for entry to the conference and initial room registration at the hotel.

*See Attached Documents*


----------



## niteowl1970

Gil said:


> Topics will include ICP - Juggalos,


Doesn't Adrian run with those guys ?


----------



## vttroopah

Anyone going to this?


----------



## Johnny Law

vttroopah said:


> Anyone going to this?


 As soon as I get 1.21 gigawatts of power to the flux capacitor, I will be.


----------



## vttroopah

Johnny Law said:


> As soon as I get 1.21 gigawatts of power to the flux capacitor, I will be.


Fuck me. I dinosaured the shit out of that one. My apologies.

But....Nightrider's '72 Monaro as a pic? Damn fine.


----------



## CJIS

You know what is even worse is the dates in the smaller print are for 2010


----------

